# USB Issues



## Gordo (Apr 21, 2017)

Good Morning Everyone.

I am using LR4.  I use 2 external backup drives.  Connection through laptop USB port.
Problem is when I start up laptop the USB drives do not start up/power light not on.  Sometimes only one powers on.  If I remove the USB cord from laptop and plug it back in both EHD power up.
After they are on, occasionally one will power down.
Before powering down laptop and backing up I have to remember to check to see if EHD's are powered. If not disconnect USB cord and reinsert it.

Any help on this one will be appreciated>

Gordon


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 21, 2017)

We will need a bit more info.
At first glace at what you wrote, I think that you have both drives plugged into a USB extender which is then plugged into the USB port. Correct?  Is this a powered extender?

What are the external drives?  Are they portable? or do they have their own power supply? 
When one powers down, it sounds like it is going into a power saver mode.

What does Windows file explorer show? Is the drive still hooked up?


----------



## Gordo (Apr 21, 2017)

Jimmsp said:


> We will need a bit more info.
> At first glace at what you wrote, I think that you have both drives plugged into a USB extender which is then plugged into the USB port. Correct?  Is this a powered extender?
> 
> What are the external drives?  Are they portable? or do they have their own power supply?
> ...


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 21, 2017)

First note - if the drives are showing up in Win File Explorer, don't simply unplug the usb cable. They need to be cleanly  ejected from the computer by the OS.

It may be that you are not getting enough power to the extender some of the time. I have had issues like this with portable drives. Do you only have one usb connector on the pc?
You may need to get a powered extendor if you want to use both drives at the same time.

And do you have photos on both drives that are in the LR catalog? It sounds like no; that only one drive has photos in the catalog.

Try this - only plug one drive that the LR catalog knows about (ie, has photos on it that are in the catalog) directly into the USB port. Work with this for a while and see if any problems develop.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 21, 2017)

I understand.   I'll look into a powered extender. My 2 drives serve 2 purposes - one is used to back up original photos and the 2nd is used to backup LR changes.
That works for me.  

Again thanks.


----------

